# How do you beat a completly Grey Knights Army?



## Razgrut (Oct 22, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how you beat Grey Knights with Orks?
They outclass me in close combat but if I stay back they shoot the hell out of me.
Is there any way of besting them?


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

whats in the grey knights army? and more importantly, whats in your army?


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Can this be moved to tactics...it will get more answers there. Mod, mod anywhere.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Modic, MOOODIIIIIC!

AP3 is you're best bet... don't suppose you have a lot of that with Orks though....
Just Overwhelm him! Sheer numbers! He's Grey KNights so he should only have like 4 models on the board anyway


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

yeah, Im going to echo the previous post, just overwhem him, the basic cost of a GK is just astounding, you should be able to number 3 orks to his 1 GK easy. and bring some lootaz with ya for the long range firepower


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

Hm grey nights normal weekness is lack of anti tank. but orks don't have a lot of av 14.

also grey nights are most effective at mid range and short range combat. they lack long range weapons...so do orks.

I would say swarm him, with a few long range to harrass him.
maybe one looted leman to be a pain.


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

or maybe lootas or burners, if they dont't shoot they count as having power weapons (I think..) which should get rid of his grey knights and termies


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Swarm him.
3+ Armor or not, he's going to feel it if you slam into his lines with even TEN Boyz on the charge.

Just make sure you're bringing enough bodies.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

The Inquisition forces have one primary weakness: manpower. A pure grey knights force, say 2000pts, is only going to be able to field about 40-50 models at the most, and that is not including upgrades or vehicles. You will easily be able to overwhelm them with lots of units. Run some trukk boyz up and tie up any fast units, then footslog your boyz across the field. You should be able to smash them handily. You could also substitute Stormboyz for trukk boyz. The one thing you may have to worry about is a land raider.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

... and even Land Raiders die if you throw enough Power-Klaw armed Nobs at them.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Cole Deschain said:


> ... and even Land Raiders die if you throw enough Power-Klaw armed Nobs at them.


Let me add a caveat. The one thing you have to worry about is a Land Raider Crusader. With that much anti-infantry firepower, you will be hard pressed to get the boyz up there to destroy it. There is a benefit to him fielding a LRC though. That's a lot of points that can't be used to field more grey knights, and it can be beaten with one well placed Kannon shot.


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

5 grey knights with kit will be pretty much the same as 25 boyz the boyz would have a good chance.
The best things in this fight would be PK's , tankbustas as they have ap3 ,
wierd boyz they pack some good ap and can make you army that much faster meaning more bodies in the fray when you get there one thign could be very crucial which is who will charge ? could you face another S6 attack and could you opponent face an extra attack +S .
The grey knights could still get beaten in even if they are ones who charge but they just cannot weather an ork charge.
I am not a fan of them but could some mega armoured nobz be quite effective as if i'm right due to grey knight lack of numbers they can lack ap2 which means they could still be alive and with a power klaw and 3 attacks even one or two could be a pain.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Ork boy = dirt cheap right? you get 4 for each GN in powerarmour. Swarm him. 

Cheap Warboss. Mek with KFF. Big units, Nobz with Claws and pack in big shootas/rokkits in each unit. 9 Killerkans as HS, pack em with rokkits. Cheap and gives GN trouble(well not huge but still) due to armour. Use atleast ½ shootyboys units so you can force him to react instead of just waiting you out. Basically go for as much models as you can, he'll have a hard time killing em all. And in a grinder CC you will win, as long as your unit was big 'nuff at start :wink:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

For Grey Knights it is pretty much what others have said. Long range fire power to soften them up and then swap them with boyz. So lootas, looted wagons with boom guns, and big gun kannon crews are all good at hitting them with weapons.

Regular boyz with a PK Nob will clean up the rest. You can throw in a burna boy mob for that unit that refuses to die like the rest of them but send in a regular boy mob then charge the burnas in using powerweapon attacks.


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

How to defeat grey knights with orks?

Turn up.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I'd actually recommend as many Killa Kans and Deff Dreads as you can; They can really make a mess of Grey Knight marines AND Terminators with those power claws. And the Knight's S6 weapons can only go so far versus armored walkers...


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

if it helps, take boss snikrot and a good sized unit of komandos and come in from reserve and mess up his gun line:laugh: then just follow what everyone else has said and swarm him, if tanks are a problem i would take wazdakka gutsmek as he can move 24" and fire his assault 4 str 8 weapon
a real tankbusting monster if i ever knew one


----------



## Leatharnak (Mar 20, 2008)

Throw buckets of dice at him and make him take armor saves. Hundreds of them.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I find Laughing at grey Knights is usually enough to beat them, or a stiff breeze.....or even a light one, in fact mount the table and let one rip, all the grey Knights WILL die.

pitiful excuse for an army.

just throw hundreds of Orks at him, no literally just throw them, that'll take down the entire chapter there that pathetic


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

Stella Cadente said:


> I find Laughing at grey Knights is usually enough to beat them, or a stiff breeze.....or even a light one, in fact mount the table and let one rip, all the grey Knights WILL die.
> 
> pitiful excuse for an army.
> 
> just throw hundreds of Orks at him, no literally just throw them, that'll take down the entire chapter there that pathetic


What he is saying is that grey knights lack some things in the army and suffer from a low model count.
In most cases building an anti greyknight force is not needed.


however do not underestimate there short range shooting or assaults.

Out range them with some of your force and swarm them as with so few models they will be hurt a lot on the charge.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah. for guard, an anti-tank fire support squad or two should be more than enough to counter them. Just watch out for the deep strikes...


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Let's see, 4 Boys = 1 GK with a single point left over. So against the popular choice of an 8 man squad, get 30 (it should be 32 but you can't get 32 boys in a squad). I've said it once, I'll say it again. LOOTAS. They rule the battlefield. You see, you've been EITHER going and assaulting, OR staying back and shooting, you should be doing both.


----------



## Razgrut (Oct 22, 2008)

thanks for the advice:grin:


----------



## raven925 (Apr 16, 2008)

ok, lets get this straight, im a greyknight player, i LOVE greyknights and not to be a butt face but im just so tired of people bagging on them because there over points or they dont have many models on the table. a GOOD player would try and make them work, no matter how many times you have lost. its not that they are a pathetic army its just your to pathetic to try and make them work, for me, i have made them work and yes i have lost my share of battles but i dident give up.

OK
now to your problems, i have played against many ork armies and i have found that it is best to overwhelm them, so what if they kill a few on the way over just slam into them as hard as possible, and dont give up.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

raven925 said:


> ok, lets get this straight, im a greyknight player, i LOVE greyknights and not to be a butt face but im just so tired of people bagging on them because there over points or they dont have many models on the table. a GOOD player would try and make them work, no matter how many times you have lost. its not that they are a pathetic army its just your to pathetic to try and make them work, for me, i have made them work and yes i have lost my share of battles but i dident give up.


That's nice that you don't give up with your Knights, but there's no denying that Grey Knights struggle as an army. You don't have to like it, but I am going to ask that you don't go calling anyone pathetic because they can't make a seriously underpowered and disadvantaged army work for them. Kudos to you for taking the time to make them work for you despite their weaknesses.

Katie D


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

three vindicators will have no problem wipeing them out.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

raven925 said:


> a GOOD player would try and make them work, no matter how many times you have lost. its not that they are a pathetic army its just your to pathetic to try and make them work, for me, i have made them work and yes i have lost my share of battles but i dident give up.


its great that you've tried to make them work, and that you don't give up, but t still don't change the cold hard fact that Grey Knights are one of, if not the weakest army in 40k, and offer up as much resistance to opponents as a small child would to a hungry bear


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Stella Cadente said:


> its great that you've tried to make them work, and that you don't give up, but t still don't change the cold hard fact that Grey Knights are one of, if not the weakest army in 40k, and offer up as much resistance to opponents as a small child would to a hungry bear


A small child armed with a loaded shotgun, that is. There's an off chance that he'll get lucky and blow the bear's head off, but 9 times out of 10 he's lunch.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

For all that GKs are generally seen as a very poor army, they actually seem to do ok when used by very good players. I'm not about to start claiming that they are a top tier army, but they are an army that you can make work.

I think that the basic GK is somewhat underrated. He's certainly expensive and no tougher than a normal marine (though with some special rules that do make him a bit harder to kill). However he's actually not all that much more expensive than troops choices that are very highly rated, things like khorne zerkers or plague marines, and he's more than competitive with them.

As an army there are a couple of obvious pitfalls. One is that you can spend insane amounts of points on your HQ if you aren't careful. However, a GK brother captain in a retinue actually tends to end up costing less than a marine char in an assault termie squad, and is arguably better as he can't be targetted. The other main problem is a lack of anti tank, and that's not so easy to solve. However all those strength 6 attacks on rear armour tend to make a difference if you get a chance to use them.

Finally, the GK land raider crusader is probably the single best vehicle in the game. Thanks to an ancient codex with a new FAQ, you get a tank that can drive 12", fire its bolters and either its multi melta or assault cannons, and drop off troops. The marine one costs 20 points more with extra armour and melta (which the GK one comes with) and can't fire its bolters when going fast.


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

Any standard balanced list can can defeat grey nights and the facts are grey nights in right hands can win.
But any other army with a player worth his salt can defeat them i don't even think i've seen GK in a tourny bar an ally for sisters. i've yet to lose to GK and i'd be happy to play your worked list and i'll show.
Only ever use against demons there awesome there when you use right combo only prob you can't move it breaks the field.


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

I also like grey knights but not as a pure force.
They offer a lot to my guard.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

ok, now i dunno if its in the new ork codex or not (as i am yet to get it..thank god for xmas) but don't choppas have a best save of 4+....so if you swarm them with a few 30-ork slugga squads you'd just turn them to mince meat??? 

even if your fighting normal GK or even GKT you'd be making them roll for 4+ saves..plus a nob with a power klaw and a bospole and you can't go wrong


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Thats the Old Codex mate.


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

Of course equal points of slugga boys v. GK will probably still end up with the same results regardless of the ork codex used.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

well then i guess just swarm them and hope for the best... but do a bit of shoot and charge


----------

